# Looking for coding employment



## SarahMiller1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sarah L. Miller, CPC, 832 Coopertown Rd., Unionville, TN 37180, 615-260-6494 cell, cnspets@gmail.com [e-mail].  I have been a CPC since 2002 and my certification is current.  I just finished a contract position coding HCC ICD-9 codes from home.  I have 4-5 years combined coding experience.  I have 2 solid years of nothing but ER coding and almost 3 years experience as a biller or supervisor that I used my coding almost every day.


----------



## Srexach (Sep 10, 2008)

We are located here in Miami, FL are you able to work in this area?


----------

